# 510 dvr for how long?



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

still have my 510 dvr an still working good affer 8 yrs. i have read somewhere on this forum that this dvr would go away an need to b upgraded. any new news on this?


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi! I am happy to assist you. The 510 receivers are currently obsolete but we do not require you to replace them at this time. If you are happy with this receiver and do not want to replace it that is perfectly fine. If you would like for me to look into replacing or upgrading this receiver for you please feel free to PM me with your account information. I would be happy to help!


----------

